# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Misschien een heel erg uit de hand gelopen dieet?

## Rick97

Hallo,

Ik ben Rick, ik ben 16 jaar en ik snap even niks meer van mijzelf...:
Ik begon anderhalf jaar geleden met een dieet (een shake-dieet), ik woog namelijk 100kg en ik was net 15. Ik weeg ondertussen welliswaar 75 kg, wat goed is voor mijn lengte (1.80M). Op een gegeven moment moest ik stoppen met het dieet omdat ik het niet meer lichamelijk trok, ik kon amper nog meedoen met Gym en ik kon amper nog werken. Dus dacht ik, dan eet ik gewoon 3 maaltijden per dag maar geen zoetigheid, het ging echt super.... alleen zit ik nu wel met wat anders, ik ONTWIJK maaltijden, ik ontbijt niet meer, ik eet eigenlijk pas in m'n laatste schoolpauze wat, rond de klok van half 3) en dan moet ik werken, kom ik thuis en er is avondeten. 's Avonds vaak dan nog yoghurt of een stuk fruit maar that's it! 

Is het mogelijk om een eetstoornis te hebben? Ik schaam mezelf er nogal voor en durf het verder met niemand te bespreken...

Ik drink trouwens wel gewoon: limonade, thee, jus d' orange, water, soms frisdrank en af en toe energydrink...

Ik weet het niet meer en ik ben er nog steeds op gebrand om af te vallen... Als ik vind dat ik te veel gegeten heb op een dag honger ik mijzelf bijna uit de volgende dag en leef ik bijna op Dextro, water, thee, fruit en het avondeten...

Kan iemand mij helpen? ik zeg het nog maals: IK WEET HET NIET MEER!

Groetjes,
Rick

----------


## louiselin36

Hallo Rick,

Allereerst gefeliciteerd dat je zo goed afgevallen bent. Dat is al een hele kunst.
Of je een eetstoornis hebt kan ik niet beoordelen. Wat ik wel weet is dat het belangrijk is om minimaal 3 x dgs te eten zodat je energieverbranding "aan"blijft. Wanneer je bijv. 1 x dgs zou eten gaat je lichaam in de spaarstand staan en gaat dan minder verbranden. En bovendien krijgt je met bijv. 1 x dgs eten niet de voedingsstoffen binnen die je nodig hebt. Hiernaast is sporten heel erg belangrijk, minimaal 2 x per week 1 uur en 30 minuten per dag fietsen of lopen. Je lichaam komt in zijn totaliteit op een hoger "verbrandingsniveau" en je voelt je beter over jezelf wat weer een eetstoornis kan tegengaan.
Als je wil weten wat een gezond weekmenu is kan je kijken op mijn site www.levitaal.nl onder het kopje info en dan naar Energiek met voeding en voedingssupplementen en dan ga je naar voorbeelden van weekmenu's op blz 20.
Als je vragen hebt hoor ik het graag.

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

Groetjes,
Louise

----------

